# Need help with Weird stuff growing on my java moss???



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Does anyone know what is these things that growing on my java moss? These things burn some of the moss already. They also growing on my driftwoods. I can blow it off with a turkey beast but it will come back again after. They even growing around the high flow area.

Tank is a 53 gallon. 36" x 18" x 20" and is a month old only. 

Light is 24-36" ecoxotic e series 32W total

8000k white was at 100% but just turned down to 60% two days ago

Red and blue was 100% but just turned down the blue led to 60% and turned off the red led two days ago.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

One more picture.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks like hair thread algae although I could be wrong

See if this helps

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

That looks like fungus, it could be algae that's simply 'caught' mulm and other particles, but if it's everywhere, that's unlikely. It's most likely fungus as it's growing on your wood as well, this couple with what you told me that the moss has been struggling, the fungus is most likely growing on the moss as the fronds started deteriorating and the fungus took over. Honestly, the best thing for it would be some shrimps, any shrimp really, I've even seen ghost shrimp pick at that stuff. Dwarf shrimps would most likely turn into feeders, so I would recommend grabbing a couple ghost shrimps. You could also wait for the fungus to go away by itself, you'll just have to wait.

Also, turn your red LEDs back on, the moss should benefit from that, and turn your blues a little low, you don't necessarily need to turn them off completely.


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Yes it is kind of everywhere. Some of them even growing on my almond leaves. Is yamato shrimp can take care of it also? I personal dont like ghost shrimp lol. For the light I thought red color will promote unwanted algae which I was told many years ago.


----------

